# Tattoos and football in NYC



## inflatable jesus (Jun 7, 2006)

Can anyone recommend a decent tattoo artist or shop in Brooklyn or Manhattan?

Also, has anyone found an outstanding place for watching football games (like say the world cup)?. Right now I think I'm going with Mundial in the East Village, but only because their website tells me when the games are being reshown in the evenings. I'll be supporting Poland, Sweden and Japan, so if anyone knows any good Polish, Japanese or Swedish bars that might work too.

Cheers.


----------



## t0bytoo (Jun 8, 2006)

Best advice is to get somewhere / anywhere early. Bars usually charge twenty dollars for big football games and get full fast.

If you're unlucky you get to spend the first half running round manhattan looking for a place that's still letting people in. 

For Poland games there's sure to be a lively place in greenpoint.


----------



## pogofish (Jun 8, 2006)

inflatable jesus said:
			
		

> Can anyone recommend a decent tattoo artist or shop in Brooklyn or Manhattan?



I thought Tattooing was virtually banned in NY these days?  Or regulated to the point where it was too expensive to bother with.  IIRC, tattooists now have to be registered medical practicioners (effectively a doctor) or work with such supervision.


----------



## D (Jun 9, 2006)

As of 1999, I believe, tattooing is once again legal in NYC.  It was banned in the 1960s (not exactly sure - 1961?) after a heptatitis outbreak.

A copy of Time Out New York from early-mid May of this year featured the work of a few interesting tattoo artists.

Other than that, I like the folks at Venus Modern Body Art on 4th between B and C; but I've never been inked there, only pierced.


----------



## PA68 (Jun 9, 2006)

Was in NYC last month. There was a tattoo place on Ludlow street, one or two blocks just south of Houston. Had a look at the books on display and the work by one of the artists was amazing. Can't remember his name for the life of me though.....


----------



## pootle (Jun 9, 2006)

Not something like "Invisible Ink" was it?


----------



## PA68 (Jun 9, 2006)

I think the tattooo shop was Daredevil Tattoo. Can't remember the name of the artist I like dthough. Picking an artist is all down to liking an individual style though. never got tattoed here so can't recommend it from that point of view but like I said, the photos in the books were pretty good.

Added bonus, if you're going to be in there for a long session you can fill up on a sandwich at Katz's before going in


----------



## inflatable jesus (Jun 10, 2006)

Sound advice all round, thanks folks.

I found a Polish sports bar near McCarron park and managed to watch the game in there today. I think I'll probably give mundial a try next week and write off my chances of finding a japanese bar that shows football.

I think I'll proabably take a wee wander around the LES / East Village tomorow and take a wee swatch at the tattoo places you guys mentioned.


----------

